

Ask HN: Are there any free APIs that do speech transcription? - fatbat

 Like how Google Voice and Twilio offers Speech-&#62;Text on their services.<p>I have yet to find a API that does this. Is there a reason this is not available yet? Cost issues?<p>I suppose piggybacking of Twilio's API is the closest I found but it looks that feature cost $.05/min. :\
======
fatbat
So I continued my search and veered into iOS integrations which I should have
mentioned was my initial intention.

This may interest some,

<http://www.politepix.com/openears/> (free + does not need network)
<http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/>

I think that no-network piece is vital since alot of the solutions require a
ping to the server because of sheer vocabulary limitation. Hope that helps!

------
irunbackwards
I found this on Quora, looks like it's up your alley, and there is a free
trial: <http://koemei.com/pricing>

Also, this gentleman talks about accessing the undocumented Google Speech API:
[http://mikepultz.com/2011/03/accessing-google-speech-api-
chr...](http://mikepultz.com/2011/03/accessing-google-speech-api-chrome-11/)

~~~
koopajah
You can use the speech API of google but if you plan to build an app/product
on it you'll be detected/blocked quickly

~~~
leebossio
Have you tried this?

------
koopajah
Speech->Text conversion is really harder than simple Voice Recognition. There
are not a lot of companies doing this right now the most famous being Nuance
and Google of course. Nuance has been acquiring a lot of companies the last
three years that were doing a lot of improvements to the technologies (SVOX,
VLingo, etc.) and powers Siri technology.

